# What "must haves" do you keep in your trailer?



## franknbeans

I keep a camping water container and take my own water with me.

I also keep wraps and polos, which would not be in your first aid kit.

My horse trailer roadside assistance folks (which, BTW, I feel is essential if going any distance) says you should keep notification info IN THE TRAILER. I guess in case something happens to you in the vehicle.

My DH built in some small cabinets,which I love, so I keep extra hooks, bootlaces, etc. 

Something to stabilize the wheels (wheel chock) in case you have to unhook.


----------



## beau159

Tool box (hammer, screwdriver, duct tape, electrical tape, utility knife, etc etc) with just about anything you'd need.

Trailer Aid (to change a flat tire)

Leverage tire iron

Lots of water (for the horses, and if the pickup overheats)

Hay and hay bags

Extra shavings.

Manure scooper

extra halters and lead ropes

extra cinch and extra reins/bridles

horse feed

tack box with all the normal essentials (brushes, hoof pick, curry, etc)

First aid kit for the horses

And that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## waresbear

Manure fork, tack and grooming supplies. They live in my trailer tackroom.


----------



## Fowl Play

I have a grooming kit that can stay in there. The tool box is a good idea. Thanks! My husband was making fun of me for saying I wanted extra cinch and reins, but at least I'm not the only one! I never use shavings in the trailer. I might when we go for a really long distance, but my daughter's horse won't go to the bathroom under saddle, or in the trailer. Some days she's practically dying when she gets back to her stall, but she won't potty with a rider!


----------



## VelvetsAB

_What are you doing when you go somewhere? How long are you going to be there (on average)?_

_This may change some of the things that you *must have* in your trailer._

_For instance...my coach always has hay/hay bags in her trailer for shows, since they are usually at a show all day, with some in the feed bags that come in the trailer for there and the way home. My Grandpa however prefers that his Standardbred race horses eat at home, so they don't choke while eating hay in the trailer on the way home, since they won't have access to water during the trip._

_My grandparents would also never put a grooming kit in the trailer because they brush the horse before they load. They would see it as a waste of space. However, they do keep a chair/stool in there so Grandpa can sit when he needs to put his boots back on after changing into or out of his driving suit._

_My must haves would be:_
_Spare halters and leads._
_Water container._
_First Aid Kit._
_Road side emergency kit. (In truck or trailer)_
_Chock block (in truck or trailer)_

_Anything else for me would be in my show box.... spare girth, reins, hair nets etc, because I would not deem them essential for EVERY trip I take in my hypothetical trailer._


----------



## Fowl Play

VelvetsAB said:


> _What are you doing when you go somewhere? How long are you going to be there (on average)?_
> 
> _This may change some of the things that you *must have* in your trailer._
> 
> _For instance...my coach always has hay/hay bags in her trailer for shows, since they are usually at a show all day, with some in the feed bags that come in the trailer for there and the way home. My Grandpa however prefers that his Standardbred race horses eat at home, so they don't choke while eating hay in the trailer on the way home, since they won't have access to water during the trip._
> 
> _My grandparents would also never put a grooming kit in the trailer because they brush the horse before they load. They would see it as a waste of space. However, they do keep a chair/stool in there so Grandpa can sit when he needs to put his boots back on after changing into or out of his driving suit._
> 
> _My must haves would be:_
> _Spare halters and leads._
> _Water container._
> _First Aid Kit._
> _Road side emergency kit. (In truck or trailer)_
> _Chock block (in truck or trailer)_
> 
> _Anything else for me would be in my show box.... spare girth, reins, hair nets etc, because I would not deem them essential for EVERY trip I take in my hypothetical trailer._


My daughter barrel races and reins. As a family we trail ride. My daughter's horse will drink any water, but the horse I lease won't so until we get a water tank for the corner of the tack room, we have buckets with lids for water for now. We do not travel far at this point. 1 hour for reining shows is the farthest for now. Trails are about 15 minutes away, and barrel races are about 5. We're fortunate to have a lot of horse things close by.

Even when she takes her horse to chase some cows, we're within 15 minutes of that too. For the amount of travel I'm doing, I am getting a trailer that is probably a little overkill for now, but eventually we'll be hauling horses farther. Breaking myself in slowly.


----------



## loveduffy

I have must of these thing but the ONE thing I love is my USRIDE motor plan they have help me out a lot I would get a membership


----------



## amberly

I keep my whole tack in my trailer. We don't have a lot, but enough I have to organize it everyday. ;P


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I went to an emergency rescue lecture and they told me two must-haves, they are mostly for accidents.
*#1 * a tow strap at least 4" wide, 6" would be better, and at least 25' long, 30 is better. This is for dragging a horse out of a trailer if necessary, they also showed us how to do it. I also have one in the barn for the same reason. NEVER PULL THE HORSE BY THE LEGS, HEAD, OR TAIL.

*#2* A roll of yellow caution tape. In case you have an accident, the first thing is to contain the area, keeps people out. Also if the horse gets loose, most horses now will relate the tape to electric fence, so it will contain the horse also.
The lecturer told several stories of the owners getting the terrified horse out of the trailer, only to have it get loose and run miles down the hwy.

I also never travel without a camping jug, 7 gallons, of water. I keep it filled and in the trailer, and empty it and refill before traveling. That way if I need to go in an emergency, I have water, stale water, but water.

One more thing I learned from the dealer that sold me my first trailer, Never let anyone else hook or unhook your trailer. I did a terrible thing once that could have been a horrific accident, but since I was the only one that hooks up my trailer, I would have only myself to blame. When I found out what I did, I literally got on my knees and said some prayers and thanked God that he was watching over me me that day.


----------



## aldebono

Has anyone mentioned a comfortable chair and small folding table?


----------



## newhorsemom

Congrats on your new toy!! We keep a checklist for hooking up. Believe it or not my daughter hooks up the trailer on her own with me watching. I back the truck up while she guides me in - she's a very independent kid. We also have a huge first aid kit that never leaves the trailer. We also always have a cooler/sheet of some sort in the trailer. Other than that we load things depending on where we are going. If it's close and we know there is water available we will only take a bucket, otherwise it's a bucket and water. 

Our horse trailer is primarily my daughters domain. She has her own checklist for what she wants to take depending on where we're going (trailer is very organized) The trailer is cleaned after each trip and mats are pulled up - I'll help if I'm quick enough and it hasn't already been done!

We always put bedding in the trailer because if the horse does go potty it can get very slippery and we won't take a chance on her horse slipping.

aldebono - we keep a small table and 2 chairs in ours!

Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## Fowl Play

Forgot about my chairs! And the cooler. The only time her horse ever needs the cooler is when we've hauled somewhere. She does get sweaty from work at home, but I don't worry about the cold air on her when she goes into her stall. Thanks!


----------



## Corporal

Trailer ties--not in the trailer, but hanging in the barn, 4 ft. from the door.
Trailer mats:
(2) 2' x 6'
(3) 4' x 6'
also, move immediately after trailering, kept in the barn after the trailer is cleaned and until we trailer again, to keep the wooden floor in good shape--I store then in the aisle of my barn
Trailer Aid--the original (wooden) one, for changing a trailer tire
That's it.
I clean up my trailer and changing room/living quarters between uses. Since it's in my back yard next to the barn, I don't need to keep anything else stored 24/7.


----------



## Fowl Play

I keep my horse at a boarding stable so pulling the mats won't be an option. It will have an aluminium floor so I don't have to worry about the wood. We clean out the poop in the trailer upon arrival, hence the poop bucket. My husband is fanatical about that. We also have a broom and dustpan. It's almost an obsession of his. 

I do travel with a first aid kit, but it stays in my truck so that it is always with me when I arrive at the barn, in case I need it for anything.


----------



## newhorsemom

We recently needed a cooler after the horse got sweaty after a lesson followed by a trail ride. Thunder and a huge hail storm came in and it got really cold soon after we got back to the trailer. Our mare started to get chilled and really stiffen up - it was really scary because we couldn't walk her around safely for more than a few minutes and we had to load her up right away. Unfortunately we didn't have the nicer cooler we usually have nor did we have a sheet (we did have a lightweight one to put on). Usually those are always in the trailer box. We won't make that mistake again.

Luckily for us the mare unloaded a little stiff but much better than when she loaded and was just fine. It was probably harder on us but lesson learned.


----------



## Delfina

Extra halter and leadrope plus some baling twine (I have a couple long lengths of it in a baggy in my first aid kit).

I've had a horse break it's halter while spooking and tied to the trailer and while I'm thrilled to see the expensive halter broken and not my horse, the backup halter has then been a neccesity. Baling twine since what *can't* you do with baling twine? 

Extra leadrope is in part due to my paranoia since the time I ended up trailering my gelding with a dog leash (picking him up and forgot a lead rope) but it's come in handy. Even loaned it out to a few people who took their lead rope off when securing their horse to a trailer tie in the trailer, set the lead rope down and left it at the barn. Oops!


----------



## Fowl Play

Baling twine and duct tape! The best fix its! My daughter's horse recently broke a halter setting back so we'll be picking up a couple of extras just in case.


----------



## Fowl Play

Thought of another one...toilet paper. It seems silly, but if you have a roll of tp in your trailer on a busy weekend at a trailhead or show, you suddenly become a hero!

I got my trailer by the way! It's awesome! I need a new pad for one of the dividers. Pretty much the only flaw in the trailer. I am beyond happy.


----------



## aforred

In addition to items already suggested:

Package of Chicago screws
Screwdriver
Hole punch
Safety pins
Extra Blevins buckles that fit your fenders
Extra snaps/Conway buckles for roping reins
Extra tie down strap (if your daughter uses one)
Extra bit guards if you use them

We have USRider, and they are worth every penny. Aside from roadside assistance, they will tow your trailer in the event of a breakdown, and they can tell you where the closest vet is in case of emergency.


----------



## AQHA13

When I trailer my mare, its usually to go trail riding. Since I travel alone, I pack much more than I probably need. Personally, I want to know that if the truck wouldn't start or whatever freak thing happened, we could fairly comfortably last the night without incident. 
-5 gal bucket full with water and lid
-full hay bag
-horse suited first aid kid
-spare halter and long rope (30ft)
-high-line tree savers

-spare tire
-trailer aid
-road flares

-fold-up chair
-light coat, waterproof layer and gloves
-flashlight, headlamp and batteries
-granola bars
-ibuprofen
-mosquito repellant
-duck tape
-zip ties
-spare, hidden key for tack room


----------



## Saddlebag

Square nose spade, it works best when cleaning the trailer and in the event of a flat tire place the upside down blade and it acts like a wheel chock. Pruning shears are a must because the blade guard makes them much safer if a horse needs to be quickly released. Use new ones with a very sharp blade. Keep them in a place that can be accessed quickly.


----------



## Smokum

Crap I have a stock trailer..Its empty lol


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

First aid kit with all the stuff to clean, treat, and bandage horse wounds. Pitch fork and horse tack. Horse feed if going somewhere overnight, and always keep an extra day of feed and water on hand.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

If you are traveling more than 300 miles I recommend you get both USRIDER and AAA RV Premium (The only AAA plan that covers loaded horse trailers). They've saved my butt several times, plus they get their fast than I should dismount the spare tire.

I have a lot if similar items, horse & people first aid kits, but I keep all of my dedicated show supplies in the trailer. Specific buckets we only use for shows as they are in my barn colors, a special "for shows only" grooming box. A small tool box kit and staple gun for hanging up stall curtains, and other show decorations.

Also because our show season is in the heart of the summer, I also take Camping gear, but not regular camping gear, but horse show specific camping gear. A popup tent (the 10 x 10 type you see at street fairs, with insects netting walls and camping chairs, camping table, folding cot, coolers, camping stove and grill, plates, and for overnight trailer camping, a sleeping bag and Areo bed with cigarette lighter adapter plug and sleeping bag for overnight shows, etc. of course as much of it in barn colors as possible. Plus a 12 X 12 outdoor carpet (for the popup tent) and similarly sized tarp (for inside the horse trailer, for trailer camping)..

Horse shows are long hot events, mine as well do it in comfort. Especially when they can fold down in to absolute nothing sized bags.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

How about one of these?: 










Hopefully you will never go through having a wheel bearing catch on fire, and set the tire/side of the trailer on fire. If you do, you will be glad you had it. 

A few more to consider:










Or some of these (wheel chocks):










Or one of these:


----------



## Fowl Play

BigNickMontana said:


> How about one of these?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you will never go through having a wheel bearing catch on fire, and set the tire/side of the trailer on fire. If you do, you will be glad you had it.
> 
> A few more to consider:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or some of these (wheel chocks):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or one of these:


The only thing I don't have is the road flares! Because of where I have to park, the hitch lock was really important. The last thing I want is to come home and find my trailer hauled off!


----------



## BigNickMontana

Fowl Play said:


> The only thing I don't have is the road flares! Because of where I have to park, the hitch lock was really important. The last thing I want is to come home and find my trailer hauled off!


Id really recommend you get some also some reflective triangles are a good idea, if your tow rig dies on you in a bad spot at night they could save your life and your horses life.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*checking your trailer your self.*



Taffy Clayton said:


> I went to an emergency rescue lecture and they told me two must-haves, they are mostly for accidents.
> *#1 *a tow strap at least 4" wide, 6" would be better, and at least 25' long, 30 is better. This is for dragging a horse out of a trailer if necessary, they also showed us how to do it. I also have one in the barn for the same reason. NEVER PULL THE HORSE BY THE LEGS, HEAD, OR TAIL.
> 
> *#2* A roll of yellow caution tape. In case you have an accident, the first thing is to contain the area, keeps people out. Also if the horse gets loose, most horses now will relate the tape to electric fence, so it will contain the horse also.
> The lecturer told several stories of the owners getting the terrified horse out of the trailer, only to have it get loose and run miles down the hwy.
> 
> I also never travel without a camping jug, 7 gallons, of water. I keep it filled and in the trailer, and empty it and refill before traveling. That way if I need to go in an emergency, I have water, stale water, but water.
> 
> One more thing I learned from the dealer that sold me my first trailer, Never let anyone else hook or unhook your trailer. I did a terrible thing once that could have been a horrific accident, but since I was the only one that hooks up my trailer, I would have only myself to blame. When I found out what I did, I literally got on my knees and said some prayers and thanked God that he was watching over me me that day.


that is the most sensable thing to do its like being a guard on a freight train checking all the waggons before you proceed.
as 2 people will not be garaneteed to check on the same things as the other.
your the person that gives your self the certifacate of readyness to proceed that the trailer is correctley hitched brakeaway cable-chains and check your 5th wheel and make sure its locked in position connected and all electrical sockets pluged in and all correct.
it is a good thing to check with the trailers hand brake on that the 5th wheel is locked with a small movement forward to take the slack to veryfi the pin is home in the correct position.
and also every thing stowed away for the jerney.
dont for get your personal safty equipment first aid kits ect.
plenty of water hay and feed.
and extra clothing if you travle in winter.
also make sure your hand brake released and all wheel schoches removed.
and the final check before departing is that all your lights work.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*signs.*

i have first aid signs and also were fire extinwishers are located as if there is trouble people will know were thay are in an emergency.
i also have one to indicate were the generator is and the gas bottle.
and 1 gallon of gas for the generator.


----------



## Ike

above and beyond what has already been listed;

*Fire extinguisher*, get a BIG one. Two big ones are better. Keep on in your truck and one in the trailer. If you have a wheel bearing lock up and catch fire it can take a lot to put them out, even more so if the tire catches on fire too.

flares

a good flashlight that works. Again bigger is better. Bonus for the adjustable kind that can do a flood or spot type light.

Duct tape

hoof picks

extra fly spray

trash bags (get the super heavy industrial types) Can also double as a rain poncho in a pinch

wheel chocks in case you need to unhook the trailer

extra bulbs for the tail lights and any tools needed to replace them (and the know-how)

extra chicago screws (if your tack has them)

For long distances I carry 2 spare tires since I have had 2 flats at once one time thanks to a chunk of steel that fell off a truck in front of me.

Good luck
Ike


----------



## Muppetgirl

Didn't read all the posts, but I always have a tire pressure gauge:wink:


----------

